

JavaScript: It's a Language, Not a Religion - ramen
http://rmurphey.com/blog/2012/04/04/javascript-a-language-not-a-religion/

======
geuis
This was previously submitted and subsequently killed,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3800116>

